# Wild Discus anyone??



## REDSTEVEO (5 Sep 2016)

Hi All,

Has anyone heard of a company called AAA - Exotics - Live Tropical Imports based in Germany? I found their website while doing some research into Wild Discus on the internet. The link is below.

http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de

http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Imports.html


I saw some some photograph’s of an aquarium on the BIDKA forum belonging to Dave on, he also has a beautiful video on Youtube. I have copied the links below for the video and the Photobucket page which will show you the photographs.



http://s866.photobucket.com/user/dm_67/media/IMG_2129_zpstrrbblkl.jpg.html

Today I telephoned the guy in Germany and spoke to him. He is sending me some photographs this week of the stock he has at the moment of Wild Alenquer Curipera Red, Alenquer Semi Royal, and the Wild Tefe Green and Red Spotted Discus fish.

He tells me that the minimum order he can ship by aeroplane is 1000 euros, then there is the freight charge on top. He is emailing me the total costs for nine of these discus, 3 of each type.

In all honesty I probably won't be able to afford this on my own, but if there were other people interested we could share the costs between us, and get teh fish delivered to an airport central to all of us. For me it would be Manchester or Liverpool, but I would travel to any other airport to collect them.

Have a look at the video, check out the photographs and if you love thse discus as much as I do I am sure you will be interested.

Let me know if you are interested.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Sep 2016)

Wow, they look amazing, good luck with it all


----------



## REDSTEVEO (5 Sep 2016)

I know! That's why I am so keen to get my hands on them.

Suitably Stunned Steve


----------



## alto (5 Sep 2016)

Hope this all works out for you 

I'd be asking about quarantine procedures done with incoming wild fish, then the specific fish you're interested in.

 Also request current video of these fish just swimming, then offered food ...

How does this balance out vs cost of a quick trip to pick up fish in person - major advantage to see exactly what's on offer

I don't know anything about this vendor but it should be simple for him to provide customer references re wild discus from previous shipments (or preferably this same shipment)
Ask about his daily schedule with these fish - water parameters, tank specifics, water change details, food etc

As I recall your tank is 130cm x 55cm x 65cm (height) - although I realize that cost is a major factor, I'd be inclined to bring in a minimum 4 of each type discus - so at least 12 in this tank ... more discus really is key to longterm success - it's much less stressful for discus to be in larger groups
I don't think that they care much about other "dither" fish in the tank (except to find them stressful ) - more discus is much more "comforting"


I've likely referenced this basic Discus comfort article previously


> Stocking density is another big factor.  Discus are a schooling fish and find safety in numbers.  The more discus that are in an aquarium the more bold they will feel.  I generally aim for a stocking density of around 5-10 gallons per adult discus.   Smaller discus can be stocked much more densely but will need to be thinned out or given a bigger tank as they grow.  A dense stocking level also has the added benefit of reducing or even completely eliminating aggression among the discus.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (5 Sep 2016)

Cheers Alto,

I was thinking along the same lines in number of fish, but I will certainly take on all your other points on board. I am already weighing up the cost of driving over there to pick up the fish myself. I will ask him all those questions when he emails me back with the pictures.

Watch this space.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 Sep 2016)

Never had Discus but recently looked after some for a friend while he was away  But everything went quite well following the feeding regime etc, most tanks were lovely colured tank bred  fish, but one had around 8 well sized Wild Discus and even with the competion they looked magnificent,regally following in a sort of pecking order at feeding time


----------



## Lindy (6 Sep 2016)

Don't you need a transhipping license to bring fish into the country? Maybe it is different for fish coming from the EU. There are transhippers who already bring in fish like this such as Chens Discus. Another uk transhipper you could use is Lisa Bradshaw. Both can be found on facebook.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (6 Sep 2016)

Hey Lindy,

Thanks for the tip, I will check these out in the morning.

For information here are the breakdown of costs if I was to go for them from Germany.


6x Curipera Alenquer Red 13-15cm 259 EUR each = 1554 EUR
6x Tefe Green & Red Spotted 13-14cm 149 EUR each = 894 EUR
Fish total: 2448 EUR

Minus 10% off: 2203 EUR
Freight Charge to Manchester: 210 EUR
Packing Charge: 20 EUR
Handling / AWB: 125  EUR
Health Cert.: 50 EUR
Security Check: 85 EUR
Grand Total: 2693 EUR

So just over £2000.00 all in, which when you work it out is around £166.00 per fish if my maths is correct.

So this is probably not going to happen unless more fish are ordered and the additional costs are shared.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## alto (7 Sep 2016)

One thought on transhippers - they usually don't become involved in quarantine or fish quality etc, that is taken up with the original seller (generally the repeat cost of "shipping & handling" means that it's often not logical to have replacement fish shipped out ... also if shite arrived the first time, it's unlikely to change much on the second lot)

Some transhippers regularly bring in fish that don't list on their FB etc pages, so you may find someone already bringing in wild SA fish

OTOH I'd be surprised if fish arriving from Germany required a tranship license ... at least for personal fish

You might check into Below Water Oliver Lucanus - he would have access to amazing fish & may have a UK contact


----------



## dean (28 Oct 2016)

You can bring in tropical
Species from the EU without any problem 
Cold water is much tougher 
Even with an import licence I've never been stopped entering uk and been asked about the fish 

Us transhippers are just shipping agents and most don't get involved in quarantine procedures as they are not our fish plus customers only want a quick cheap service. 
Any fish I bring in to sell are all rested & quarantined unless it's from my own betta splendens breeder  they simply rest up for a few days as nothing is allowed into their farm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

